# Greetings



## giwro (Sep 10, 2019)

Hello all,

Jonathan here, composing since the early 1980's, Bachelors in composition. In my 30th year as a church musician, do a lot of composing, arranging, orchestration, etc. for that venue. Organist and pianist as well, also have dabbled in drums and guitar.

I've also developed 3 sample sets for the Hauptwerk pipe organ emulation software, as well as collaborated with others on the same. Some of my content actually ended up in the Garritan pipe organ (GPO) samples... !

I look forward to getting involved here - I used to be a regular contributor on the Garritan section of Northern Sounds, but when things went south there, I simply walked away and haven't posted nor looked in since about 2011. I miss the camaraderie and the kind mutual support that used to be there, and am hopeful this might have a similar flavor.

Cheers!


----------



## BassClef (Sep 10, 2019)

Hello Jonathan and welcome!


----------



## giwro (Sep 11, 2019)

BassClef said:


> Hello Jonathan and welcome!


Thanks!


----------



## Kery Michael (Sep 11, 2019)

Welcome. Lots of good stuff here.


----------



## Scalms (Sep 11, 2019)

Welcome Jonathan! Great to have you here! That's really cool about the Pipe Organs. Pipe Organs are one of my favs, always was curious about Garritan's collection.


----------



## giwro (Sep 11, 2019)

Scalms said:


> Welcome Jonathan! Great to have you here! That's really cool about the Pipe Organs. Pipe Organs are one of my favs, always was curious about Garritan's collection.



After finishing my first sampling project, I gained a new respect for folks who do sampling... turning thousands of raw WAV files into something useful is a daunting task. Each time I do it, I get a bit better, learn new tricks, etc. I've bought better gear for recording, too, and that has made it higher quality...

Of interest (to me, at least) is that after spending thousands of hours editing samples, I've become hyper-aware of noisy audio and artefacts.... it's a curse, really, as now there are samples I can no longer use... the noise drives me nuts.....


----------



## giwro (Sep 11, 2019)

Kery Michael said:


> Welcome. Lots of good stuff here.


So I am beginning to see!


----------

